# Raising Chickens



## TxBrew (Jun 27, 2012)

If anyone raises backyard chickens, I have started a chicken forum and would appreciate you stopping by and showing off your coop/flock.

http://www.chickenforum.com/

I've been raising them for awhile but recently moved so now I have access to do much more, started a chicken tractor last week.

You can see my build here: 

http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/chicken-tractor-build-thread-14/


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool my uncle has chickens, best eggs you can get.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow txBrew you have a lot of hobbies ...... and forums! Do the coyotes get the checkens out there?


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't have chickens but we are planning on getting a couple layers. I'll have to go check out this site.


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 28, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Wow txBrew you have a lot of hobbies ...... and forums! Do the coyotes get the checkens out there?



Yep I collect hobbies though chicken raising is more of a job then a hobby or at least that's what my Son says.

We don't have many issues with coyotes. We have bobcats, hawks, eagles are our main predators.


----------



## cindy (Jun 28, 2012)

cool I'm a chicken wrangler! I'll check out the site! heres some of my ladies....





the Roo's are in the freezer




raising chickens and making wine are much easier imo then keeping saltwater tanks and raising
Rottweilers....


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you make wine out of them.... lol


You should see what they did at Homebrewtalk with this....LOL
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f19/real-life-338293/


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 28, 2012)

cindy said:


> cool I'm a chicken wrangler! I'll check out the site! heres some of my ladies....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look forward to seeing you over there!

What breeds?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

My neighbor built a pen like yours on wheels and moves it every few days to a different part of the yard.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I have
copper marans
barred rock
red sexlinks
easter eggers
silver lace wyandotte
gold lace wyandotte
buff orpington
and a goofy looking silkie named Phyllis Diller


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

meet Phyllis


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Can you make wine out of them.... lol
> 
> 
> nope, but I hear Egg white is an excellent fining agent for removing haze from wine.


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 29, 2012)

We are going to get Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Reds for this coop.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> We are going to get Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Reds for this coop.



never kept RIR but youre gonna love the Buff!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a few(16)layers , 4 banty(pets), 9 turkeys, whose days are numbered and 6 Quail I will take you a picture of my coops and post them for you. A cool border collie that thinks they are sheep and dogs, coyotes, raccoons and weasels dont stand a chance of getting them. A owl got 2 that got out and crows got a banty when she was out playing in garden


----------



## joea132 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll check out the forum, I've considered it before.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> If anyone raises backyard chickens, I have started a chicken forum and would appreciate you stopping by and showing off your coop/flock.
> 
> http://www.chickenforum.com/
> 
> ...



Count on me for your forum, my flock is approximately 60 chickens, I have barred rocks, production reds, australorps, easter eggers, campines, phoenix, lakenvelders, bantams, turkens, patridge rocks, and welsummers; I sell the eggs, because the production is more than we can eat and I also use them for meat, chicken soup is good for colds... this is my baby, a beautiful Golden Phoenix....


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Can you make wine out of them.... lol
> 
> 
> You should see what they did at Homebrewtalk with this....LOL
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f19/real-life-338293/



Yep, it's called "broth"


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 22, 2012)

I think we are a week or two away from getting eggs.

At our new location it's been tough with the predators. Dogs, hawks, raccoons, skunks.

Still have 16 left but have lost all but 2 of the guineas.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have 2 RIR's and 2 Golden Comets. Fresh eggs everyday are one tasy scene. The store stuff is garbage in color and taste and looks compared to what my chickens produce.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to do exibition poultry. When my boys were small we showed Old English Game Bantams. I still have a garage full of trophies collecting dust. Our biggest win was in Anderson SC where we had a Grand Champion Black Old English Cockerel that beat out 1052 birds. After that we lost interest in show birds and the boys grew up and left home. Now I am an old man and I keep a small flock of Golden Comet laying hens. They are some of the best layers I have ever had and very gentle birds. Good luck on your forum.

Poormanfarm


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 7, 2012)

[/QUOTE]raising chickens and making wine are much easier imo then keeping saltwater tanks and raising
Rottweilers....[/QUOTE]

I have to disagree about the Rottweilers: ) I have two and they are the best dogs I've ever known...though I may be biased...lol!

The first is of me and my two.

The second is of my boy (140 lbs) next to one of his favorite people, our friend Lisa.

The last is of me and my favorite two cuddle monsters: )

Yes, my boy is on my lap as I type...sort of.


----------

